
Show HN: Top 10 mentioned books from Hacker News in 2017 - jadeydi
https://medium.com/@TopTalkedBooks/best-books-from-hacker-news-in-2017-5a05d85ad3
======
julesie
I’m assuming it means mentioned as a post. I know I’ve personally seen Cal
Newport’s, Deep Work mentioned in the comments at least a dozen times.

~~~
rahimnathwani
If you click through any of the links, you'll see the actual comments listed.

The thing all those comments have in common? They contain Amazon links.

I prefer this list:
[https://hackernewsbooks.com/](https://hackernewsbooks.com/)

~~~
yesenadam
Thanks for link. But the selection seemed very odd. I wondered how they got
that list from HN. The site says

 _All links to Amazon, Safaribooks and O 'Reilly get extracted once a week
from Hacker News posts, make sure they are indeed books and then rank them
based on how often they are mentioned and the karma of the user._

Ahh. I guess that's it - people don't bother giving Amazon/other links for
well-known books. Or sometimes the book has its own website.

Also, that site makes money by linking to Amazon. That seems a bit dodgy to
me!

Hmm is it really _that_ hard to extract book titles that aren't links to
Amazon/publishers? C'mon hackers! :-)

------
Cenk
The most mentioned book all year was really only mentioned 7 times?

~~~
nathanaldensr
Probably not. Most likely, the algorithm used for determine a "mention" isn't
very smart.

~~~
Cenk
Sort of defeats the point, right? Why not just call it "Top 10 books on Amazon
linked to from HN"

------
rahimnathwani
According to HN search, SICP was mentioned >5000 times over the past year:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sicp&sort=byPopularity&prefix=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sicp&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=comment)

So I'm guessing the number for 2017 was similar.

